# FPS PC games?



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

What's everyone playin' these days? Is Counterstrike Source still a hit? Hah all I know is I wanna play some UT3. 

GAS + building a new PC = driving me crazy. Spending $1300 on parts and not a guitar or amp is killing me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I know it's kinda late but...I just finished Half Life 2. Just started HL2 Episode 1.

I would like to get Bioshock at some point or another FPS not sure which one though.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

I still play BF2 and just got into Quake Wars but I really can't wait for the release of Crysis. Really looks KICK A$$!!!:rockon2:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I mostly play CS:S
But also play BF2, BF2142 and Far Cry


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I was thinking of getting into the BF series. All this time and I never knew it was a FPS. I've been out of PC gaming since I got the original Xbox. 

I just upgrade my pc (Athlon Dual Core 64x2) with some components I got on sale. It now has 2GB Ram and a 512MB ATI 1650 Pro video card. I got the video card at London Drugs on a store opening special for I think $129 and a 1GB ram chip from a local computer shop for $65. 

Gameplay is awesome now!!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the game suggestions! Let the downloading begin  

Hah I'm gettin' a pretty huge upgrade too.

Right now I've: AMD 3200+, Asus A8N-E, 1 GB Corsair, 250 GB Maxtor HDD (loudest POS ever hah) and a BFG 6600 GT OC. 

And I've bought: Intel E6850, Asus P5K-E, Corsair 520HX, 2 GB OCZ Platinum XTC, 320 GB WD and a BFG 8800 GT OC2 (when I can find one). 

E6850 vs Q6600 was a tough call but I'm gonna upgrade to quad later when the prices go down. That way I don't have overclock my way to 3ghz (apparently the Q6600 can easily do that on air though). 

Maybe add another 2 GB of the OCZ after Christmas.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gears of War for the PC is coming out this week.

It was awesome on the 360 and has more campaign for the PC.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Gears of War for the PC is coming out this week.
> 
> It was awesome on the 360 and has more campaign for the PC.


Awesome. I'll have to check it out and see if I have enough PC POWER to run it!!


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 was released earlier this week, I have heard that it has real good game play but unfortunately does not have driveable vehicles.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah I downloaded both COD4 and GOW yesterday.

Now I just wish I could find someone with a 8800 GT in stock.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

violation said:


> Yeah I downloaded both COD4 and GOW yesterday.
> 
> Now I just wish I could find someone with a 8800 GT in stock.


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2824834&CatId=2513


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

That's GTX, 2 totally different cards lol I'm not into paying $700 for a video card. 

http://evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=512-P3-N806-A1

That's the one I'm after... NCIX had them listed but now it says they're backordered.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

8800 GT is also the card I am looking for, MSI has the 512mb card for 269.00 at LU Computers.

I just found a AMD x2 4200 dual core that will work in my motherboard (have a socket 939) got it from tigerdirect for $85.99 and I was lucky enough to get the last one they had :smile:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

You're the one who bought it?! I was gonna' get that for my HTPC I'm working on lol. 

I'm trying to patiently wait for BFG to release OC2 specs but the SCC specs are already out so I'll probably go for it. 

My plan to get an E6850 got smashed today too lol they didn't have any locally so I'm gonna go up to Kingston tomorrow and grab a Q6600.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow those are some pretty nice gaming comps you guys are running...I'm still on my 4 year-old outdated POS comp, but meh it works for what I play: CS:S and TF2

-2.6C P4 OC'd to 3ghz
-Asus P4SD-LA MoBo
-1GB DDR 400 Dual Channel RAM
-Ati Radeon 9800 pro OC'd to I don't even remember what clock speeds
-120GB Samsung SATA HDD
-NEC Dual Layer DVD-RW
-350W Antec PSU

Haha pretty ghetto eh? It was a pretty kickass machine when I built it... Oh well I'm only going to upgrade once SC2 comes out:smile:


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

After all this time, I still haven't found a game with a higher replay value and fun factor than playing BF2 online. Highly recommended.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Ordered the BFG 8800GT OC a few seconds ago from NCIX for $280... anyone else interested should act fast since stock is insanely low. Only ones I've seen available in Canada are this BFG one and an Asus one so far.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

theres only one FPS that matters to me
PLANETSIDE its a MMOFPS,some dont like it because you have to pay to play
this game is huge in scale,all kinds of drivable vechs,with massive bases that can take up to a whole day just to capture it,ive been in fire fights with over 300 people,3 different factions going for global domination
heres some screen shots
http://planetside.station.sony.com/screenshots_archive_b.vm


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just picked up the Hitman Trilogy today for PC. Anybody play it??


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I just picked up the Hitman Trilogy today for PC. Anybody play it??


I used to play the first 2 on xbox..


----------

